# hydraulik lodz



## Sypeusemded (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi people,

I am hunting for a handy-man company in Poland (I have been living as well as working in this region for a couple of years now) and was thinking if u can recommend something. Last night I discovered a company known as Hydraulik-Lodz.pl that is located exactly where I stay - in Lodz. Have you heard of them? You will be able to check them out here: hydraulik lodz

I will need these folks to help me with a leaking sink.

Could you recommend some alternative solutions?

Thx


----------

